

Apples and Oranges: What AppLinks and Unbundling Can Tell Us About the Mobile Web - dpcheng2003
https://medium.com/p/8c621b2be404

======
cborodescu
Specially like this part: "App Links is not the panacea but it could be an
important first step towards unlocking the gates around Apple walled gardens."

Just to kind of close the circle, suggest further reading here:
[https://medium.com/p/53e4de6c1630](https://medium.com/p/53e4de6c1630)

